# SPEED TRAP in FRANCE (Bugger)



## Stanski (Feb 15, 2022)

Got flashed by the blighter, doing 90-92 in I think 80km on a steep hill on National Road. First time got over 85km as well - so annoying.
Whats the process ?  Await for a letter in the post I guess - any one with the experience who can advise?


----------



## Robmac (Feb 15, 2022)

I don't know what the situation is now Stan, but at one time they were issuing fines up to 2 years after the offence!


----------



## Boris7 (Feb 15, 2022)

Not sure I'd test this too much, but years ago we used to accelerate while passing French speed cameras just for the hell or it, then one day they were able to chase us home.

But Brexit it appears has one up side

here


----------



## Boris7 (Feb 15, 2022)

No more speeding fines in post for UK cars in France
					

Full Brexit means the exchange of speeding drivers' details has stopped. UK-plated cars topped the list of foreign-plated vehicles flashed in the latest figures available




					www.connexionfrance.com


----------



## BOTCANU (Feb 15, 2022)

Had one pre-brexit 5km/h over the limit in my works car . Paid online once I received the fine through the leasing company . €42 euro I think . Think they just do it out of a bit of Brit Baiting


----------



## witzend (Feb 15, 2022)

I seem to remember that theres a 6 km allowance so you maybe OK. The delay was when it got privatised they when back as far as the records went


----------



## Martin P (Feb 15, 2022)

Stanski said:


> Got flashed by the blighter, doing 90-92 in I think 80km on a steep hill on National Road. First time got over 85km as well - so annoying.
> Whats the process ?  Await for a letter in the post I guess - any one with the experience who can advise?


Jolly bad luck old chap


----------



## GMJ (Feb 16, 2022)

I have never had a ticket through the post from France and have been flashed numerous times. Don't get me wrong I don't go out of my way to get flashed but sometimes it just happens. I think it is because the MH is a high sided vehicle as the camera thinks it is a lorry or similar, exceeding the 80kph limit. My theory is that upon reviewing the photo, the French officials simply disregard it as it is clearly a MH and as many are under 3500kg, they can do normal car speeds.

as t happens we are over 3500kg so shouldn't be doing car speeds in certain areas of the MWay but I think nobody has been bothered to check our details on that.

Just a theory but no ticket received whether pre or post Brexit.

A different story for Spain though as we did have one waiting for us the other year when we got back from a 2 month trip. I contacted them and they let us pay the reduced amount as I explained that we were away when the date expired for the discount.


----------



## Wooie1958 (Feb 16, 2022)

You`ve only just got there     if you are there for a while there might be a nice collection of them waiting for you when you get home


----------



## groyne (Feb 16, 2022)

I got flashed on a slip road just outside Calais, 90 to 70 to 50 km/ph in 200m on a downhill bend. Definitely there to make money.


----------



## Lee (Feb 16, 2022)

I had a ticket 2 years back just before brexit and covid.
I got a letter from the authorities with a website address you just go on line and pay with a credit card.
I just looked at it as anofher toll, obviously you don't get points so it's just a,fine..
It will be interesting to see whether brexit has stopped the DVLA giving our details but I don't hold much hope as i think they are private and sell the information to snyone.


----------



## Robmac (Feb 16, 2022)

Lee said:


> I had a ticket 2 years back just before brexit and covid.
> I got a letter from the authorities with a website address you just go on line and pay with a credit card.
> I just looked at it as anofher toll, obviously you don't get points so it's just a,fine..
> It will be interesting to see whether brexit has stopped the DVLA giving our details but I don't hold much hope as i think they are private and sell the information to snyone.



I could be wrong Lee, but I don't think it's a matter of them having your details.

The way I understand it is that they can no longer enforce these fines?


----------



## Stanski (Feb 16, 2022)

Boris7 said:


> No more speeding fines in post for UK cars in France
> 
> 
> Full Brexit means the exchange of speeding drivers' details has stopped. UK-plated cars topped the list of foreign-plated vehicles flashed in the latest figures available
> ...


That's nice to know. THANKS.


----------



## Stanski (Feb 16, 2022)

Wooie1958 said:


> You`ve only just got there     if you are there for a while there might be a nice collection of them waiting for you when you get home


Yes, might improve my language skills, *****, hee hee.


----------



## Lee (Feb 16, 2022)

Thanks Rob that made interesting reading, it will also make Ken happy as he always gets one when he's away.


----------



## Fazerloz (Feb 16, 2022)

Is there anything to stop them causing a load of grief on return and the reg been flagged up as a outstanding offence.
They are not going to let income from 1/2 million offenders go easily.


----------



## Stanski (Feb 16, 2022)

Fazerloz said:


> Is there anything to stop them causing a load of grief on return and the reg been flagged up as a outstanding offence.
> They are not going to let income from 1/2 million offenders go easily.


Probably- but if I wear a yellow jacket, might start a revolution. (Or has that already happened), a dream maybe, but anything is possible in France.


----------



## barryd (Feb 16, 2022)

Fazerloz said:


> Is there anything to stop them causing a load of grief on return and the reg been flagged up as a outstanding offence.
> They are not going to let income from 1/2 million offenders go easily.



I would assume it would have had to have been logged as an offence against the owner of the vehicle and if we are no longer sharing records Im not sure thats possible.


----------



## barge1914 (Feb 16, 2022)

groyne said:


> I got flashed on a slip road just outside Calais, 90 to 70 to 50 km/ph in 200m on a downhill bend. Definitely there to make money.


There’s a sneaky one just leaving Eurotunnel terminal, 50k/h where you really wouldn’t expect it.


----------



## GMJ (Feb 17, 2022)

Where is that one? Can you pinpoint it?

Linking this thread to the other one about sat navs: the Garmin camper one warns of 'Dangerous Speed Zones' in France, where there is  usually a camera to be found however I can't recall seeing one so close to the tunnel.


----------



## Fazerloz (Feb 17, 2022)

barryd said:


> I would assume it would have had to have been logged as an offence against the owner of the vehicle and if we are no longer sharing records Im not sure thats possible.


If you returned back to France though and the vehicle was flagged up, all they would have to do is ask to see your reg docs which you should have with you to see if the vehicle was registered to you at the time of the offence.


----------



## barryd (Feb 17, 2022)

Fazerloz said:


> If you returned back to France though and the vehicle was flagged up, all they would have to do is ask to see your reg docs which you should have with you to see if the vehicle was registered to you at the time of the offence.



I just dont think they will bother. If there is no automated way of sending off a fine in the post to the registered keeper I doubt Euro Plod are going to put in a system to flag registration plates presumably by ANPR just in case they might have been speeding on a previous trip.

My guess is everything will go back to how it was years ago where you could merrily get flashed all over Europe and be all smug about it as you wont get a fine.


----------



## Wooie1958 (Feb 17, 2022)

Apparently all the Gendarmes will shoot on site all the very naughty shopkeepers from over the channel for not paying their fines


----------



## myvanwy (Feb 17, 2022)

Good moaning.


----------



## Stanski (Feb 17, 2022)

Well, at least your making me smile you lot. Anyways, now in Spain, just over the Andorran border, had a funny this morning. Lost all signals- no data, why?
We had not increased the max spend limit on the account after buying the data bundle at Newhaven.  Only way to resolve problem was to get WiFi, so back to the Apres-ski bar this morning to get online, and sorr account. Also found Andorra not on Roaming allowance with Tesco Mobile.
Sunny 18 degrees at the moment, watered and fed. Off to the beach we go, avoiding any more bloody speed traps if we can.


----------



## Budgie (Feb 18, 2022)

GMJ said:


> I have never had a ticket through the post from France and have been flashed numerous times. Don't get me wrong I don't go out of my way to get flashed but sometimes it just happens. I think it is because the MH is a high sided vehicle as the camera thinks it is a lorry or similar, exceeding the 80kph limit. My theory is that upon reviewing the photo, the French officials simply disregard it as it is clearly a MH and as many are under 3500kg, they can do normal car speeds.
> 
> as t happens we are over 3500kg so shouldn't be doing car speeds in certain areas of the MWay but I think nobody has been bothered to check our details on that.
> 
> ...


Same happened to us loads of times in the past we are slightly over 3500 kg and are 3.1m in height so think we've got away with it,  but now we have to display Angle mort stickers,   so much easier for the French official to spot if a vehicle is over the 3500 KG me thinks


----------



## GMJ (Feb 18, 2022)

Yep - that's my concern too however whether they will be arsed to follow it up, who knows!

It also makes it easier for hidden speed traps/Flics as well, so they might start taking more of interest too.


----------



## Simonfrench (Feb 20, 2022)

Got one from Italy 2019 2 months after returning home. Paid it but refused to send my licence as requested. I have a 5 ton Moho and have been flashed a few time post Brexit but nothing in post.


----------



## Wooie1958 (Feb 20, 2022)

Been flashed twice on the A16 near Boulogne and have never received anything.

Both times we were well within the speed limit but we had GB registered cars go past us at exactly that spot travelling at warp speed so i presume it was for them.


----------



## barryd (Feb 20, 2022)

Simonfrench said:


> Got one from Italy 2019 2 months after returning home. Paid it but refused to send my licence as requested. I have a 5 ton Moho and have been flashed a few time post Brexit but nothing in post.



Why on earth would they want your licence I wonder?  Probably the same standard thing they send out to Italian citizens who maybe get endorsements.  you did the right thing there.


----------



## alcam (Feb 20, 2022)

GMJ said:


> I have never had a ticket through the post from France and have been flashed numerous times. Don't get me wrong I don't go out of my way to get flashed but sometimes it just happens. I think it is because the MH is a high sided vehicle as the camera thinks it is a lorry or similar, exceeding the 80kph limit. My theory is that upon reviewing the photo, the French officials simply disregard it as it is clearly a MH and as many are under 3500kg, they can do normal car speeds.
> 
> as t happens we are over 3500kg so shouldn't be doing car speeds in certain areas of the MWay but I think nobody has been bothered to check our details on that.
> 
> ...


Think you've just been lucky in France 
In the past I paid  2 speeding fines .
Also had a speeding fine in Spain when driving a car 
Quite annoying when , sometimes , the limit changes more than once in a few hundred yards
Anyway no intention of speeding but good to know we can't get done


----------



## barge1914 (Feb 20, 2022)

GMJ said:


> Where is that one? Can you pinpoint it?
> 
> Linking this thread to the other one about sat navs: the Garmin camper one warns of 'Dangerous Speed Zones' in France, where there is  usually a camera to be found however I can't recall seeing one so close to the tunnel.


It was a mobile one. It’s a low speed limit where you wouldn’t still expect it to be.


----------



## GMJ (Feb 21, 2022)

alcam said:


> Think you've just been lucky in France
> *In the past I paid  2 speeding fines .*



Was that in your MH or when driving a car?


----------



## alcam (Feb 21, 2022)

GMJ said:


> Was that in your MH or when driving a car?


Motorhome


----------



## transit (Feb 21, 2022)

Hi,can you tell us if this is the same for using motorway tolls??last October in Central Spain we  used but couldn't find where to pay so we carried on, and made our way home expecting we would get a request for payment  but to date have not heard any thing. Does this mean  they also now cannot get our details from  DVLA  and you can travel FREE now!!!!!!   David    transit


----------



## Jo001 (Feb 21, 2022)

transit said:


> Hi,can you tell us if this is the same for using motorway tolls??last October in Central Spain we  used but couldn't find where to pay so we carried on, and made our way home expecting we would get a request for payment  but to date have not heard any thing. Does this mean  they also now cannot get our details from  DVLA  and you can travel FREE now!!!!!!   David    transit


A lot of motorway tolls were scrapped in Spain last year, maybe you were on some of the now free ones?


----------



## HurricaneSmith (Feb 21, 2022)

I was flashed entering a small French village before Brexit.

It turned out to be a sign erected to remind drivers that if it had a been an official speed camera there would be a penalty notification in the post.

I thought it was a brilliant idea and it certainly made me concentrate harder.


----------



## barryd (Feb 21, 2022)

HurricaneSmith said:


> I was flashed entering a small French village before Brexit.
> 
> It turned out to be a sign erected to remind drivers that if it had a been an official speed camera there would be a penalty notification in the post.
> 
> I thought it was a brilliant idea and it certainly made me concentrate harder.



Is that the one where it flashes something about how many points you got awarded?  Yeah I had loads of them. I Assumed they were congratulating me on how well I was doing!


----------



## SimonM (Feb 21, 2022)

What I find extremely useful in France and could so easily be applied over here, is when you’re travelling a tad too fast entering a village and how all the traffic lights turn red to compulsorily slow you down. So simple


----------



## trevskoda (Feb 21, 2022)

SimonM said:


> What I find extremely useful in France and could so easily be applied over here, is when you’re travelling a tad too fast entering a village and how all the traffic lights turn red to compulsorily slow you down. So simple


N I reland would be at a standstill 24/7


----------



## DAVEY (Feb 21, 2022)

trevskoda said:


> N I reland would be at a standstill 24/7


No it wouldn't, nobody there stops for red lights!


----------



## alcam (Feb 21, 2022)

trevskoda said:


> N I reland would be at a standstill 24/7


It has been since 1690


----------



## PatsyE1956 (Feb 22, 2022)

Stanski said:


> Got flashed by the blighter, doing 90-92 in I think 80km on a steep hill on National Road. First time got over 85km as well - so annoying.
> Whats the process ?  Await for a letter in the post I guess - any one with the experience who can advise?


We got a flashed by a speed camera last year in France.  They sent the fine in the post, think it took about 6 weeks.  We also found that we were triggering speed cameras where lorries had a set limit, but obvs it wasnt recognising that we were a motorhome not a lorry, but we didn't get any fines for those, but it was worrying at the time.


----------



## HurricaneSmith (Feb 22, 2022)

barryd said:


> Is that the one where it flashes something about how many points you got awarded?  Yeah I had loads of them. I Assumed they were congratulating me on how well I was doing!


  Yes Barry, that's the one.


----------



## trevexess (Feb 23, 2022)

Stanski said:


> Got flashed by the blighter, doing 90-92 in I think 80km on a steep hill on National Road. First time got over 85km as well - so annoying.
> Whats the process ?  Await for a letter in the post I guess - any one with the experience who can advise


As you said, wait for the letter, we have had them from France over the past couple of years, prior to this there did not appear to be any type of follow up.


----------



## Wooie1958 (Feb 24, 2022)

SimonM said:


> What I find extremely useful in France and could so easily be applied over here, is when you’re travelling a tad too fast entering a village and how all the traffic lights turn red to compulsorily slow you down. So simple




That wouldn`t work in my bit of Blighty, they would be permanently on red the way the lunatics drive around here


----------

